# Worst brand ever and why?



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

As title say, what is the worst brand in your head and why?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Head


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Yea, with you on that. Basically just a profitbrand with no special ties that I know of to snowboarding.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Head should stick to tennis.


----------



## pabstbluribbin (Nov 26, 2019)

Morrow. Low quality. Cheap materials that are not durable. Generally just junk. 

Agree on Head...but I will say that the one set of Head board and bindings my son owned felt pretty high quality and aside from standard topsheet damage from a 10 yr old boy, the base held up well and the bindings seemed well made. I’m sure it wasn’t high performance but didn’t need it to be.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

pabstbluribbin said:


> Morrow. Low quality. Cheap materials that are not durable. Generally just junk.


Feel the same way about K2’s product in the last years, but I still like the brand

Ohh, and Kari Traa snowboards is one of the worst but in another categori. Norwegian Mogul skier that tried to milk every penny she could from her time in the spotlight by putting her name on just about everything. Don’t think it lasted a full year though.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Eivind så klart said:


> Feel the same way about K2’s product in the last years, but I still like the brand
> 
> Ohh, and Kari Traa snowboards is one of the worst but in another categori. Norwegian Mogul skier that tried to milk every penny she could from her time in the spotlight by putting her name on just about everything. Don’t think it lasted a full year though.


Really? I've had 2 Party Platters, and they both seemed really solid to me.

For me, it's probably Endeavor, probably unfairly but hate it all the same. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

smellysell said:


> Really? I've had 2 Party Platters, and they both seemed really solid to me.
> 
> For me, it's probably Endeavor, probably unfairly but hate it all the same.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I have a Marauder 158w split and a Freeloader 156 split, they both chip easily so I epoxy them way more than my other boards. The topsheet is supposed to shed snow but it just builds up. Then there is the straps on the far out. They are way to narrow (at least for my taste) and they just feel cheap. But that said, I like the way they ride. I like the brand and I have always been happy with my older boards from them.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

does anyone remember the supermarket brand "Black Snow" ?


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

deagol said:


> does anyone remember the supermarket brand "Black Snow" ?


Yeah! Mid 80's, this rich kid shows up to our tobogganing hill with his new Legend SE, I distinctly remember when he rode away not on the hard ass icy path made from where all the other people sledding go, but right along this river with waterfalls feature carving through the trees in untouched pow.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Eivind så klart said:


> As title say, what is the worst brand in your head and why?


In my head? Sims. Still to this day the worst board I ever rode was my brothers Sims from the late 90's, I mean it rode like a Legend SE which is not really suitable for any actual ski hills. Just no excuse from a company with such a pedigree.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

deagol said:


> does anyone remember the supermarket brand "Black Snow" ?


Oh yea! And Crazy Creek and Wild ducks (?) I think it was called..


----------



## Ole (Mar 25, 2019)

Does anyone remember Movement snowboards from the 90's? I had one as my first board for years, cause it was the only one in the shop I could afford. Shitty boards, but great value for me as a teenager. Here`s a tribute FB page:









The Movement Snowboards


The Movement Snowboards, Карлсбад (Калифорния). Отметки "Нравится": 515. This Fan page serves as a platform to remember The Movement and its contribution to snowboarding history.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

deagol said:


> does anyone remember the supermarket brand "Black Snow" ?


Hey, up here in Canada in the late '80s, Black Snow were the first board for most of us by default.
Mine didn't even have metal edges so I wasn't allowed on the hill.
It was cheap but it was a gateway drug until a shop in town started carrying Sims...

Worst in my experience was Nidecker in the mid '90s. Their boards were super heavy and didn't ride well at all. My brother had a "trip".









Heavy piece of garbage with a crap sidecut [not my pic].

I understand that they now build for many good brands. Good for them. I still avoid them based on that though. I'm probably missing out but come on, compared to all the other brands back then, they were not worth feces...


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I had a Nidecker Predator carving board back in the 90's for a while, but couldn't afford hard boots to go wih it. I borrowed ski boots and rode it one day, then sold it soon afterwards


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

deagol said:


> does anyone remember the supermarket brand "Black Snow" ?


The Black Snow "Edge" was what I learned on. It came with an instruction manual. I read it, watched and rewatched videos that I had recorded (VCR) of a snowboarding show that I can't for the life of me remember the name of, then headed out to the tobogganing hill. Once I could turn left and turn right I took it to the local ski hill. That was how it started.



Surgeon said:


> Hey, up here in Canada in the late '80s, Black Snow were the first board for most of us by default.
> Mine didn't even have metal edges so I wasn't allowed on the hill.
> It was cheap but it was a gateway drug until a shop in town started carrying Sims...


That was exactly my progression. I went from the Black Snow Edge to a Sims Enduro after a few years.


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

‘80’s GNU Antigravity, stiff as hell and with a foam core the bindings were always getting ripped out.

My buddy and I were just discussing the other day how when you buy a new board, you can tell within 5-10 turns whether it’s a match to your riding style or not. The most recent board/manufacturer I found out in the first 5-10 turns that it wasn’t match, was the Korua Tranny Finder I wanted so bad to like it but I couldn’t get past the extra width.


----------



## Buzzdog (Jan 14, 2019)

smellysell said:


> Really? I've had 2 Party Platters, and they both seemed really solid to me.
> 
> For me, it's probably Endeavor, probably unfairly but hate it all the same.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


How can you hate Endeavor? I’ve had an Archetype for a couple years and just bought a scout and they’re so solid. I’ve owned and ridden never summer, Rome, K2, Forum and libs and Endeavor is my favorite -snappy but damp in chop and durable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Buzzdog said:


> How can you hate Endeavor? I’ve had an Archetype for a couple years and just bought a scout and they’re so solid. I’ve owned and ridden never summer, Rome, K2, Forum and libs and Endeavor is my favorite -snappy but damp in chop and durable.


It’s easy! We can all hate on one brand or another but in the bigger picture it doesn’t mather. It’s just personal taste, like the way i hate on burton for buying and killing Forum. Though i have to admit that Burton makes GREAT f’ing products and it’s crap that I will never get to ride B products again. It’s just me and my problems, we all got them ✌🏻


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Buzzdog said:


> How can you hate Endeavor? I’ve had an Archetype for a couple years and just bought a scout and they’re so solid. I’ve owned and ridden never summer, Rome, K2, Forum and libs and Endeavor is my favorite -snappy but damp in chop and durable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The one board I bought from them had such a thin base my tech wouldn't grind it, and every time I hit anything it's a core shot. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

It's a bit harsh calling any brand the "worst brand ever" in this thread based on an experience with a single board.

Which brands have a history of shoddy products and poor customer service?


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Manicmouse said:


> It's a bit harsh calling any brand the "worst brand ever" in this thread based on an experience with a single board.
> 
> Which brands have a history of shoddy products and poor customer service?


While I don’t disagree with you in principle, I assume that most people who had a terrible experience with a brand won’t have taken the chance to repeat that mistake. Therefore, within the premise of the thread, most answers and opinions will be based on a single board, maybe two.
Is it fair? Not really, but it wasn’t great either for my brother to spend his hard earned 90’s teenager-allowance cash on a ridiculously heavy pos from Nidecker. 
It’s all opinion and most of us, even after riding for over 30 years (in my case) won’t risk wasting money on a brand that failed us in the past...
That’s just the way it goes. I’m sure Nidecker have upped their game since then, otherwise they wouldn’t be in business anymore. Still, there are plenty of other brands unrelated to them that allow me to steer clear while having access to stellar products.
Until I can demo one and change my mind (which won’t happen around here anyways), that’s how it is for me.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I agree. Although it was fun carving and hauling ass on it, the core shot does make you cringe when you look at them. I bought at Sierra trading for like $200 and i just don't even bother getting it fixed. I'll run it to its deeper core until it is unrideable .


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Surgeon said:


> While I don’t disagree with you in principle, I assume that most people who had a terrible experience with a brand won’t have taken the chance to repeat that mistake. Therefore, within the premise of the thread, most answers and opinions will be based on a single board, maybe two.
> Is it fair? Not really, but it wasn’t great either for my brother to spend his hard earned 90’s teenager-allowance cash on a ridiculously heavy pos from Nidecker.
> It’s all opinion and most of us, even after riding for over 30 years (in my case) won’t risk wasting money on a brand that failed us in the past...
> That’s just the way it goes. I’m sure Nidecker have upped their game since then, otherwise they wouldn’t be in business anymore. Still, there are plenty of other brands unrelated to them that allow me to steer clear while having access to stellar products.
> Until I can demo one and change my mind (which won’t happen around here anyways), that’s how it is for me.


I get what you're saying but slating a brand on a public searchable forum as the "worst brand ever" is a bit over the top.
Edit: Let me add I've never ridden a Nidecker made board.  I don't have an opinion on those!


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

[PEBKAC]


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I’ve owned 3 Endeavors so far, friends have 2 more.
Really good boards.
Pros:
-great flex, lively and damp as you mentioned
-sleek graphics (though less glossy topsheets would look great for longer)
-nice long sidecuts available
-excellent edges. Tuned sharp and no recycled steel so they remain sharp even if you ride icy conditions a lot
Cons:
-sizing. The width at the back inserts on most of their regular waist boards fits 8,5 US, not the average 9,5 - 10 US size.
-average base durability. I see they scratch easier than other sintered base board I have. I cannot comment on the base thickness, haven’t belted them yet
-the official dealership in the EU via the UK. The RRP on their official website is 30 proc more than what you have in the US. Heck, 3rd party shops in the EU offer lower RRP than the official Endeavor site for the EU customers. Such a greedy pricing definitely impacts the popularity here.

For me the worst ‚mainstream’ brand is Mervin. Extruded bases priced as sintered. No 360 degree wrapped edges (cost production reduction marketed as a tech lol) that can be easily pulled out on impact and persistent delam issues (two friends have experienced these issues). I’d call it a bad luck if not for the fact that when searching second-hand boards, you see many that have already undergone a repair like that.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

t21 said:


> I agree. Although it was fun carving and hauling ass on it, the core shot does make you cringe when you look at them. I bought at Sierra trading for like $200 and i just don't even bother getting it fixed. I'll run it to its deeper core until it is unrideable .


Was that in response to me? I got mine from Sierra too, wonder if that's the common denominator?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Manicmouse said:


> I get what you're saying but slating a brand on a public searchable forum as the "worst brand ever" is a bit over the top.
> Edit: Let me add I've never ridden a Nidecker made board.  I don't have an opinion on those!


Not sure if you're talking to me, but if so you should probably read my initial post. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

smellysell said:


> Not sure if you're talking to me, but if so you should probably read my initial post.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I wasn’t responding to you. But I’m all for criticizing brands that deserve it.
From my perspective I’ve owned a very small number of boards so I’m keen to learn what is actually worth avoiding!


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Manicmouse said:


> I get what you're saying but slating a brand on a public searchable forum as the "worst brand ever" is a bit over the top.
> Edit: Let me add I've never ridden a Nidecker made board.  I don't have an opinion on those!


Well yeah, based on the responses given “worst board ever” would be a more apt title.
I think you’re making a bit bigger deal out of it than it is though. Any brand mentioned here will “survive” being mentioned. Let’s face it, they’re just opinions on an internet forum, from random people with weird usernames. I don’t trust 90% of “official” reviews out there so this thread is/ should be waaay below that on anyone’s radar/opinion-making source of info. It’s a discssion based on subjective opinions based on (as you said) single experiences in most cases.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I probably base ground my Archetype more than any other board I've owned (top 3 for sure), that thing took an absolute beating but never got a core shot so I couldn't actually say how thick the base was. That and my first year Warpig were probably the two most durable boards I've owned, and we all know how many issues people have had with Warpigs from their 2nd year onwards. I've owned 4 Endeavors total with zero issues from any of them, every company has lemons I guess, maybe they send those to Sierra trading hah.

My worst would be M3. First new board I bought myself after learning on an old beater Burton Cruzer from the mid 00s and the POS basically disintegrated from riding it on a crazy firm icy day. The base between the feet on both heel and toe edge wore away so much it began catching the uphill inside edge when side slipping, can't have had more than 15 days on that board. Worst part is when I tried to return it under warranty I didn't know any better at the time and I let the store get away with offering a shitty discount on a different replacement board. So I'd coughed up a few hundred $$$ for a board that didn't last a month from the purchase date, and then spent a few hundred $$$ more to replace it. Would never let that happen now but hey gotta learn somehow right?


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Surgeon said:


> Well yeah, based on the responses given “worst board ever” would be a more apt title.
> I think you’re making a bit bigger deal out of it than it is though. Any brand mentioned here will “survive” being mentioned. Let’s face it, they’re just opinions on an internet forum, from random people with weird usernames. I don’t trust 90% of “official” reviews out there so this thread is/ should be waaay below that on anyone’s radar/opinion-making source of info. It’s a discssion based on subjective opinions based on (as you said) single experiences in most cases.


Not making a big deal, just giving my opinion in an internet forum with random people with weird usernames.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Manicmouse said:


> Not making a big deal, just giving my opinion in an internet forum with random people with weird usernames.


Fair enough


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Manicmouse said:


> Not making a big deal, just giving my opinion in an internet forum with random people with weird usernames.


Sez the guy named after an over-caffeinated rodent.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Donutz said:


> Sez the guy named after an over-caffeinated rodent.


I stole the line from Surgeon, credit where credit’s due!


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Manicmouse said:


> I stole the line from Surgeon, credit where credit’s due!


Shhhhhh, just take it and run with it...


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Manicmouse said:


> I wasn’t responding to you. But I’m all for criticizing brands that deserve it.
> From my perspective I’ve owned a very small number of boards so I’m keen to learn what is actually worth avoiding!


Gotcha, and you aren't wrong. On one hand, I can only blame myself for not keeping the proof of purchase. On the other hand, I'd like to think if I made a product that clearly had significant manufacturing defects (tech also told me it's the most concave made he's ever seen) that I would make it right, I dim understand the position they're in too though.

Fair or not (probably not), I know for damn sure they will never be getting another cent of my money. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

smellysell said:


> Gotcha, and you aren't wrong. On one hand, I can only blame myself for not keeping the proof of purchase. On the other hand, I'd like to think if I made a product that clearly had significant manufacturing defects (tech also told me it's the most concave made he's ever seen) that I would make it right, I dim understand the position they're in too though.
> 
> Fair or not (probably not), I know for damn sure they will never be getting another cent of my money.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Significant manufacturing defects sounds about right here. Maybe your board came out of the press with a nasty concave Endeavor thought they could grind out. They ground it as flat as they could at the factory, dramatically reducing the base thickness. Now you've got a concave board with a really thin base. If this is what happened, Endeavor really should have set that board aside as a factory second.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

WigMar said:


> Significant manufacturing defects sounds about right here. Maybe your board came out of the press with a nasty concave Endeavor thought they could grind out. They ground it as flat as they could at the factory, dramatically reducing the base thickness. Now you've got a concave board with a really thin base. If this is what happened, Endeavor really should have set that board aside as a factory second.


that sounds more like a throwaway, seconds are mostly visual issues, not quality and shape


----------



## YourMomsNewFriend (Sep 13, 2020)

Too many. Sport Mart ski boots on sale!


----------



## Buzzdog (Jan 14, 2019)

YourMomsNewFriend said:


> Too many. Sport Mart ski boots on sale!


????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fraserjamesjollyjamieson (Aug 2, 2021)

Really dislike that Chinese brand max parrot and yuki kandono ride for, head as a brand sucks but I had a friend who worked in their office and grabed me their most expensive board off the display shelve as they were changing it to next year’s stuff and it’s honestly one of the best boards I’ve ever ridden it had a micro processor in the base that stiffened the board at high speeds for better stability and I think it actually worked pretty well. Also modern sims I think is really cool great team and the guy editing there videos is pretty dam good


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Fraserjamesjollyjamieson said:


> Really dislike that Chinese brand max parrot and yuki kandono ride for, head as a brand sucks but I had a friend who worked in their office and grabed me their most expensive board off the display shelve as they were changing it to next year’s stuff and it’s honestly one of the best boards I’ve ever ridden it had a micro processor in the base that stiffened the board at high speeds for better stability and I think it actually worked pretty well. Also modern sims I think is really cool great team and the guy editing there videos is pretty dam good


That’s interesting. I’ve heard feedback like that from a friend of a friend about Head Kizamu Lyt when we talked about what is being heavily underrated.


----------



## snidesensitive (Mar 19, 2020)

Morrow, I hate that brand.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Y'all are focused on boards. You want the worst brand, look no further than Broko Bindings.


----------

